# What Model?



## droptop63 (Oct 28, 2010)

I just found a 1961 Murray bike and was wondering what model it is?  The bike did not come with a tank or front fender/rack, so I am curious if the bike had these items at one point.  
The serial number on the frame dog ear is MOT 20 734773.  It has a Komet super coaster brake with a year code of "D".  Will post pics if needed later.  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 28, 2010)

Usually, the model name is on the chainguard on murrays from that era. How do you know it's a 61? Pics are always a help.


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 29, 2010)

The bike has been painted multiple times in the past and the chainguard does not have any original markings or logos left. It is a '61 because the numbers on the dropout coincide with a thread on this board for Murray serial numbers.  Also, according to that thread the two digit number after the MOT is the model number.  It would help if someone had a 1961 Murray catalog on hand!  Plans are to make it a nice riding cruiser.  

Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a 1961 Murray Meteor Flite project I couldn't finish in time. I can get the numbers when I get home. you never know, might have a match!


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 29, 2010)

AWESOME!  Exactly what I want to know.  Thanks so much!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 29, 2010)

Pics can be seen in my "Murray Meteor Flite build thread" Can you please get pics of your bike, too? The serial Number is:

MOT    23....  960701


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here are pics from when I first brought it home!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd try wet sanding the chainguard with some 600 grit sandpaper, the model name might still be under there! It should be at the back, in the 'fin' area. These are great bikes to fix up as you like, not any collector value unless it's nice original paint/all og parts.


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great info!  Took a look at your build thread, very NICE bike!  I think that your serial might confirm mine as a Meteor Flite model because I believe Murray had atleast four different versions of the same model.  26 inch Mens (20), 26 inch Womens (21), 24 inch Mens (22), and 24 inch Womens (23).  So I have one question for you.......is your bike a 24 inch womens frame?


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 29, 2010)

I will do that Adamtinkerer...........  Yea, not really trying to fix up to original, just gonna try to make a nice cruiser out of it.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 29, 2010)

droptop63 said:


> Great info!  Took a look at your build thread, very NICE bike!  I think that your serial might confirm mine as a Meteor Flite model because I believe Murray had atleast four different versions of the same model.  26 inch Mens (20), 26 inch Womens (21), 24 inch Mens (22), and 24 inch Womens (23).  So I have one question for you.......is your bike a 24 inch womens frame?




26 in. womens frame. Never heard of those numbers before!


----------

